# Can you have multiple harvests?



## noodles (May 3, 2007)

Is it possible to get multiple harvests off of one plant? If so how do you do that. 

Later


----------



## Firepower (May 3, 2007)

if i understand you correctly, all you need is one good female that you like and keep it in Veg state for as long as you want or have space, then take clones of it and get multiple harvests..  did that answer it?


----------



## Uk1 (May 4, 2007)

clones sounds about right


----------



## slick (May 4, 2007)

i think what u are looking for is something called rejuvenation but i dontknow how to do that all i know is that its possible from what ive read. i think after harvest u leave lower foliage on plants and turn lights to 18/6 and it will go back to vegetative growth but like i said maybe somebody can answer it better with more knowledge


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 4, 2007)

Yes. What you do is look at the triches. Triches on the top may be ripe before the lower ones. You can cut mj down by the whole plant or branch by branch.


----------



## MJ20 (May 4, 2007)

Click "Regeneration": http://www.buydutchseeds.com/growingguide.php#26


----------



## Firepower (May 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yes. What you do is look at the triches. Triches on the top may be ripe before the lower ones. You can cut mj down by the whole plant or branch by branch.



Is it possible to get multiple harvests off of one plant? If so how do you do that. 

did you even read the question?  or did you place the answer on the wrong post?


----------



## unseenghost (May 4, 2007)

I think that if you don't like the answer then maybe not ask the question. It was answered. Flower, Harvest, Reveg, Flower, Harvest, and so on. I would not do it but the answer is clearly in the posts.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 4, 2007)

Easy Guys.

Yes, there are two ways to "Re-grow" a marijuana plant.

1. Harvest it and leave at least 1/3 of the fan leaves on the plant, trim it back and put it back into a 24/7 lighting schedule. This takes longer than it's worth and also ends up being hermies a lot.

2. Take a cutting from your female, JUST before you turn your lights on a 12/12 flowering schedule and put the cuttings into a rooting/cloning hormone solution in a 24/7 lighting schedule until they root at about 15 days. Then replant them and grow them again. You can do this almost indefinitely.

Good luck man!


----------



## Firepower (May 5, 2007)

does the plant loose any potency from being pruned so much? or the stress?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> does the plant loose any potency from being pruned so much? or the stress?


First we have to get the terminology down.

You prune a bush. When you prune a bush, you cut off ALL of it's new growth to shape the bush or control growth. It doesn't hurt a bush.

You take cuttings from a marijuana plant. You can use these cuttings for forced flowering to show the sex of the host plant, or to convert to clones to extend the genetics of a particular plant that you like.

If you take more than 30% of the new growth on a marijuana plant at one time, you have a very real chance of creating a hermaphrodite. Marijuana is extremely adaptive to it's environment and if it knows that it's getting "harmed" in an extensive way, it will become self sufficient and make itself both male and female to further it's chances of survival.

This is why the 30% rule exists.

You should NEVER, NEVER, NEVER take more than 30% of the plants new growth off at one time. Then you let the plant heal itself for a week or so, and you can then take another 30% of new growth from it.

If you cut a plant back to revegitate the plant, you're stressing it to the max. I consider this a very poor method of growing.

If you stay within the 30% rule and take clones to "re-create" the plant with a genetic duplicate, then the potency is unchanged until between 10 and 20 cycles of clones. Studies differ in results at that point. Some say 10 cycles, some say other numbers between 10 and 20 cycles. Either way, that's a lot of distance for one plant to go. With 10 complete cycles of cloning, you'd have taken HUNDREDS of clones from this one plant.

Other studies show that if you take a clone from a clone for 13 cycles, the plant will lose potency. This may be what you've heard. I've never gotten that far with one plant. Close, but not 13. I did it with a Thai plant that I got while in Thailand. That plants genetics were extended through 9 cycles of cloning. It lasted me for many years. I finally let it croak. Frankly, there was better pot out there and I wanted to use the space for a newer strain.

Good luck to you man. I hope this explanation helped.

PS: Keep in mind that you will always hear stories of some person who "swears" he has mutilated a plant down to a stump 400 times and it's still alive and producing great pot. I've never witnessed one of these miracle plants, but over the years, I've heard of many. Why is it that I don't think I'll ever actually see one of these massive pruning jobs work? I just keep hearing of them. Hahahahaaha. If one of the people who reads this has one of these miracle plants, please spare me the story. I've heard it before.


----------



## gangotri (May 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> First we have to get the terminology down.
> 
> You prune a bush. When you prune a bush, you cut off ALL of it's new growth to shape the bush or control growth. It doesn't hurt a bush.
> 
> ...


 
Great info Stoney!


----------



## wikkedsun (May 8, 2007)

im so high right now


----------

